# Dead horse beat-down... Campy, wipperman, kmc, etc?



## Speed_Metal (Feb 9, 2004)

Have both 10-speed record, and 11-chorus and they both need new chains.
I'm more intersted in durability than weight-weenie.
And unless someone can convince me differently, i dont think my borish sensibilities would not comprehend performance disparities.
And if im willing to consider wipperman and kmc on my campy compononts, then lets open that up to shimano and sram, if applicable.


----------



## tka (Jun 11, 2014)

I've used a number of chains and I've had the best results with Campagnolo. Particularly with 11 sp, Campagnolo chains seem to work better than the rest. I know a few people running full DA or Di2 with Campagnolo chains just 'cause it seems to make them work better. I've found them to be the best shifting and seem to last longer than the competition. If price is an overriding concern I've also have surprisingly good results with KMC chains. At the shop I am currently at unless you ask for a different chain a KMC goes on and I don't think I've heard a complaint yet.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

I've been running KMC on 10s and 11s since around 2008/9. Don't notice any difference in shifting from Record chains.

I am curious why the quick link on 11s is said not to be reused?


----------



## Speed_Metal (Feb 9, 2004)

What model kmc?
Will a chorus chain be more durable than record?


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Speed_Metal said:


> What model kmc?
> Will a chorus chain be more durable than record?


What ever the lightest KMC is because I am silly that way. SLX or similar name I believe. Both gold and silver. No difference there, IMO, either. 

No idea on Chorus vs Record. I'd guess just hollow vs solid pins.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wippermann with Connex(?) link on 10spd Centaur - no issues

Chorus with KMC Missing Link on 11spd Chorus - no issues


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I use Centaur and Chorus chains with a wippermann link - works just fine.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I use Campy chains on 10s, KMC on 11s, mostly because the price on 10s Campy is very reasonable. They shift the same. I have Wipperman Connex links for 10s, but the 11s ones are impossible to find at an even somewhat unreasonable price. So I use the 11s KMC MissingLinks and reuse them. I haven't had any issue reusing them but YMMV.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

An echo here on Campy chains and wippermann links. Mine are 10s.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

Now using a Wippermann 11spd chain and Connex link on the new bike with 2016 Chorus 11...


----------

